# "Angry Frog" Catapult Release



## ZDP-189

I made this a while ago. It was a prototype catapult release. The attachment cord below is obviously too long; it's just illustrative. In normal use with a shorter cord, I lose only about an inch and a half of extension.



















The advantage is all the force of the draw is borne at the wrist and not by the fingers. It also releases suddenly and quickly. There is a button release.










Here it is from the side.










And from below, revealing the shear mechanism.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Great idea ZDP! It looks cool. JT


----------



## ARB

Looks cool. Are there any issues with the ball falling out of the pouch?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The release looks great, but the way it is shown there is too much draw length lost. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight

Very nice! Is this a commercial product, or did you make the release?


----------



## fish

i was kindly sent one of these,its a great idea especially for less able shooters ,ie ones with a hand disability,my father in law has parkinsons and it helped him hold the pouch back.


----------



## pelleteer

It is a very nice looking little release, but I too am wondering about the ball staying in the pouch.


----------



## njenkins

A release is a great idea once the draw length is sorted out. It allows precision same-spot anchoring which would lead to more consistency and accuracy. That one looks like it does the job just fine. Nice job!


----------



## pelleteer

You know, from the below view that looks almost like a pocket knife. Maybe you should try adding a pocket clip from a knife so you could carry it clipped inside your pocket.


----------



## ZDP-189

Tex-Shooter said:


> You know, from the below view that looks almost like a pocket knife. Maybe you should try adding a pocket clip from a knife so you could carry it clipped inside your pocket.


Thanks; that's a good idea. I kind of made it as a technology demonstrator; an idea that popped into my head and wouldn't go away. I have since realised that there is an easier, smaller and just as reliable way. I'm working on a Mongolian Bow Ring. Mongolian archers solved this problem many centuries ago; how to draw a powerful projectile thrower, hold it and release it quickly and smoothly.


----------



## JoergS

ZDP-189 said:


> Yes, in these pictures, but as I said in normal use, the string is very short and I loose only an inch. It loses no more length than any of Joerg's triggers and it's smaller.


Good workmanship for sure!

I am just not sure how well the string holds the ball in the pouch.

I really only made one release, and it uses a clamp like mechanism that securely locks the ball inside of the pouch. This has worked OK for me, but I would have to redesign it to cope with my newer, even more powerful slingshots and bands. The friction increases with the draw force, and my draw force keeps going up as my slingshot designs keep getting better.

About 18 months ago, I brought out my "V" as the first design. Compared to the 5th gen "W", the performance doubled and the ergonomics quadrupled. But the trigger of the release is now very hard to push down. A change in the mechanics would be needed. I have a few ideas, but I am loosing interest in releases and focus more on the basic slingshot design.

Greetings from Germany, where the spring has just arrived!

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189

Please try a Mongolian agate bow ring. You may be pleasantly surprised (or you may rip your thumb off, but I remain cautiously optimistic.)


----------



## njenkins

ZDP-189 said:


> Please try a Mongolian agate bow ring. You may be pleasantly surprised (or you may rip your thumb off, but I remain cautiously optimistic.)


Well they gave us the Yurt, so I'm not surprised they invented a release. You happen to have pictures of what they look like? I'm just curious, I love primitive technology.


----------



## ZDP-189

njenkins said:


> Well they gave us the Yurt, so I'm not surprised they invented a release. You happen to have pictures of what they look like? I'm just curious, I love primitive technology.


I had one before, but I have no idea where it is so I fabricated a new one this evening to show you. The shape's traditional, but it's made out of G10, because agate is a royal pain to work. I think my last one was in buffalo horn.




























Some details:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_draw
http://www.bearfabrique.org/Catastrophism/sauropods/mkill.htm


----------



## ZDP-189

Tex-Shooter said:


> The release looks great, but the way it is shown there is too much draw length lost. -- Tex


If I could make a release that is attached to my elbow and released by the hand, would that satisfy you? I can get a >110cm (44") draw that way and I'm not tall.


----------



## ZDP-189

JoergS said:


> I really only made one release, and it uses a clamp like mechanism that securely locks the ball inside of the pouch. This has worked OK for me, but I would have to redesign it to cope with my newer, even more powerful slingshots and bands. The friction increases with the draw force, and my draw force keeps going up as my slingshot designs keep getting better.
> 
> About 18 months ago, I brought out my "V" as the first design. Compared to the 5th gen "W", the performance doubled and the ergonomics quadrupled. But the trigger of the release is now very hard to push down. A change in the mechanics would be needed. I have a few ideas, but I am loosing interest in releases and focus more on the basic slingshot design.


I am guessing yours is like a pair of pliers with a sliding block. This is used on some stock mounted slingshots and harks back to early mediaeval stirrup crossbows.

I am good at mechanisms.







Maybe I will have a go. A double bearing roller-clamp with a shear, or sliding block with leverage would work.


----------



## ZDP-189

pelleteer said:


> It is a very nice looking little release, but I too am wondering about the ball staying in the pouch.


Tonight I was shooting 6mm and .177 cal lead all night with no problems, even multiple shot loads.

Here is a .40 cal Hunter ball in the pouch. You can see it forms itself perfectly around the ball. These are the lightest available bands. I'm applying hardly any pressure as I'm sitting on the fork and aiming at my balls. I really _must_ grow an extra arm one day.


----------



## slingshothunter

nice!


----------

